# Bad elbows



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I just finished snowblowing my driveway and my neighbors when my throttle cable broke, so it was time for a break. I noticed my elbow was really throbbing. My left arm steers with the ball on the wheel while my right works the hydraulics and hydrostatic. I don't have power steering, but I'm think I need to look into seeing if I can add it.


----------

